# 1989 300zx turbo



## evan717 (Jul 21, 2003)

i have a chance to buy a 300zx turbo for like 200 bucks. The body is in mint condition but the engine needs work. It has been rebuilt but i believe rebuilt wrong. since the rebuild (current problems) it has an "unknown knock" in the engine bay which enables the car to mover incredibly slow. also one of the pulleys is shot and it has a short to the fuel pump.

ANY IDEAS email me at [email protected] or AIM me at ev smev or call me at 732.763.6315

it has a sick digital dash too....i'm lost right now and my mechanic shop says stay away but i need to know if its worth it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Heck , you could part it out for more than $200. I'll stand in line for the LSD differential. My other question would be if it was a Shiro or not. Even a basket case Shiro is worth more than $200. Even a basket case normal Z is worth $200.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Part it out and I will take the front air/dam/bumper and the front left quarter panel and heck I will take the hood too. Oh and also if it has the power seats I will take both of them


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Shiros only came in 88. It is worth lots more then 200 if you do decide to part it out. But you could also fix it up real nice for not to much.


----------

